# Rally at Mortehoe anyone?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Would there be any interest in a rally in North Devon at Mortehoe, date I was thinking of would be Friday 27th September to Friday October 4th

Price would be in the region of £8.50 to £10 per night depending on how many we had attending and that includes electric.

The site is Warcombe Farm

Please post on here if you might be interested before I make a booking for us, if there is no interest then I will not bother.

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok jac :roll:


----------

